# Battlestar Galactica : The last episodes



## ruffneck23 (Jan 12, 2009)

So Out on Friday in the states ( to torrent Sat am ) and Sky 1 the following week.

Here we go the end of times is near........

Who else excited yet saddend ?

Can  a mod please edit the title to Battlestar galacticA : The last episodes please as i typed it wrong in my excitement


----------



## Belushi (Jan 12, 2009)

I cant wait to see these, and yes gutted the best sci-fi series ever will be coming to an end.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 12, 2009)

Very excited, but also nervous, because the last lot were pretty bad. More slo-mo and melodramtic music instead of actual writing and acting, random and inconsistent character changes and motivations. Hopefully, the series creators know how much of a mess they made and have atoned for their sins.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks for the title change


----------



## mentalchik (Jan 14, 2009)

*BSG the final series starts next tuesday !*

Yay !


*gets excited*


just thought i'd share my enthusiasm !


----------



## spacemonkey (Jan 14, 2009)

woohoo!! on sky?


----------



## mentalchik (Jan 14, 2009)

Sky 1


----------



## Sadken (Jan 14, 2009)

Fuck yeah!  On sky?


----------



## Mr Smin (Jan 14, 2009)

or for the very impatient it'll be torrented out of the US I'd guess by Saturday mid-morning GMT


----------



## Stigmata (Jan 14, 2009)

Damn, i'm gonna have to start dodging online spoilers again while I wait for the DVD.

ROSLIN IS A CYLON

Probably.


----------



## joevsimp (Jan 14, 2009)

wouldn't surprise me, it'd be a bit too easy if starbuck was


however, although branston and murdoch have stopped fighting, we have sky1 again, but will my housemates let me watch it, or will I have to sit though QI I've seen a million times  (oh well, back to torrenting i suppose)


----------



## Sadken (Jan 14, 2009)

I would actually stab them to death.


----------



## joevsimp (Jan 14, 2009)

Sadken said:


> I would actually stab them to death.



my flatmates? good lord no, I have to live with them after all


----------



## Sadken (Jan 14, 2009)

I would stab them all to death, advertise for new ones and make it clear in the ad that any applicants face getting stabbed to death if they don't let me watch BSG.  That way they can't complain when you stab them to death.


----------



## rhod (Jan 14, 2009)

joevsimp said:


> but will my housemates let me watch it



I'm starting to get some very funny looks from my partner after I saw the light and started watching BSG a couple of weeks ago from S1. About three quarters of the way through S2 at the moment and starting to get a few "Oh fuck, not BSG again" looks....

Still, at least she knows how I feel every time fucking Charmed or Law & Order pops up on the telly...


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 14, 2009)

out on friday in the US , on torrents / usenet Sat am


----------



## Crispy (Jan 14, 2009)

merged


----------



## rhod (Jan 14, 2009)

(thinks: will I be able to cram in 6 episodes of S2, 20 episodes of S3 and first 10(?) episodes of S4 by Sat morning...just to be up to speed, like....)


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jan 14, 2009)

rhod said:


> (thinks: will I be able to cram in 6 episodes of S2, 20 episodes of S3 and first 10(?) episodes of S4 by Sat morning...just to be up to speed, like....)



And Razor - comes between S3 & S4


----------



## DogorKat? (Jan 14, 2009)

rhod said:


> (thinks: will I be able to cram in 6 episodes of S2, 20 episodes of S3 and first 10(?) episodes of S4 by Sat morning...just to be up to speed, like....)



No need: Catch the frack up 

Contains Spoilers if you have not watched to the end on series 4


----------



## Belushi (Jan 14, 2009)

PursuedByBears said:


> And Razor - comes between S3 & S4



Loved Razor, and the awesome Admiral Helena Cain


----------



## gsv (Jan 14, 2009)

All this has happened before...

GS(v)


----------



## Belushi (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## Sadken (Jan 15, 2009)

That's wicked.  Where's it from?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 15, 2009)

that is now my desktop wallpaper . Thanks


----------



## Sadken (Jan 15, 2009)

Ooh, check out my new wall art





My _girlfriend_ got me that!


----------



## Belushi (Jan 15, 2009)

Sadken said:


> That's wicked.  Where's it from?



Just Google BSG Propaganda posters.


----------



## Belushi (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## Sadken (Jan 15, 2009)

Shit, now I want them more than the one my gf got me.  Fuck it.


----------



## Belushi (Jan 15, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Shit, now I want them more than the one my gf got me.  Fuck it.



They're tempting me as well


----------



## Sadken (Jan 15, 2009)

Tragedy is, I've only just got over my Star Wars tat obsession.  I was filling the house with Star Wars cushions, a little R2 that responds to commands...all sorts.  You can still see my Vader phone.  Now, I fear, it will be all BSG crap.  Worst part will be having to explain what BSG is to 90% of my mates.


----------



## Belushi (Jan 15, 2009)

The propaganda posters are cool though, not too nerdy.

Thats what Im telling myself anyway


----------



## Sadken (Jan 15, 2009)

Must.....keep......repeating ......to self


----------



## Belushi (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## Sadken (Jan 15, 2009)

Er.....heart.


----------



## joevsimp (Jan 15, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Ooh, check out my new wall art
> 
> 
> 
> ...



suweeeeeeeeet!!


----------



## Flashman (Jan 15, 2009)

Very _attractive_ circle of friends you have there...


Can't wait for this final series!


----------



## elevendayempire (Jan 15, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Er.....heart.


Want.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 15, 2009)

Do you know why all the book/posters/documents all have the corners cut off? 
It's a in-joke/reference from the makers about all the corners that had to be cut to make the show to budget they were given. Their instructions were "cut every corner", so they did - literarily.


----------



## Sadken (Jan 15, 2009)

Cheers for putting my own intense sadness into perspective there.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 15, 2009)

What? I just watched one audio commentary from series one or something.


----------



## Sadken (Jan 15, 2009)

Yeah, naked!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 17, 2009)

Well , not bad at all but fucking bleak!!!


----------



## Melinda (Jan 17, 2009)

Oooh! where did you find your torrent?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 17, 2009)

i got it from usenet at 5 am


----------



## Melinda (Jan 17, 2009)

Ive just found one  Yay!

5am though?! Well might you blush


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 17, 2009)

admittedly i didnt watch it ti 5 hrs later , i tried but couldnt keep my eyes open ( no relfection on the episode mind )

Anyone who uses demonoid , the torrent is on there 

Enjoy Melinda


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 17, 2009)

Downloading . . . .


----------



## Melinda (Jan 17, 2009)

ruffneck23 said:


> admittedly i didnt watch it ti 5 hrs later , i tried but couldnt keep my eyes open ( no relfection on the episode mind )
> 
> Anyone who uses demonoid , the torrent is on there
> 
> Enjoy Melinda


Im at 93%...! Not even enough time for some early afternoon self love. 

w00t!


----------



## hermitical (Jan 17, 2009)

anyone watched the recent webisodes?


----------



## Stigmata (Jan 17, 2009)

Yes. I worry about where they're taking Gaeta's character now, I hope he doesn't come to a sticky end before the end of the series.


----------



## Melinda (Jan 17, 2009)

hermitical said:


> anyone watched the recent webisodes?



Face the enemy? Yeah, I like the added dimension to Gaeta. Looks like he's going to have a pivotal role.


----------



## Melinda (Jan 17, 2009)

OMG- just watched 4.11   Fuck me its's dark. Proper DARK.

Frog in my throat, I cried twice. 

Major mind fucks and they just kept coming.  


E2a Someone else watch it pleeeeese. I need a release!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 17, 2009)

yeah very dark , and yes frogs were in the throat at one particularly sad bit 

not too sure about the final revelation tho......


----------



## Melinda (Jan 17, 2009)

I didnt believe the final revelation. For me all options are still in play.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 17, 2009)

ive been thinking about this ,youre most prolly right , its most likely a ruse


----------



## Mr Smin (Jan 17, 2009)

Dickheads on here, I'm trying to recall a PKD story but I'll use spoiler code even though it's a tangent.



Spoiler: PKD story



It's the one where a human team leave earth for mars to survey for raw materials and find a long gone civilisation has already used everything up, they figure to follow the departed civilisation to wherever it went, but they find telescopes pointed at earth, which indicates that *they are* the descendants of the ancient martians



Anyway, now i've narrowed down the audience to people who have seen 4.11 _and_ read a PKD story which i can't recall the name of, do you see what I mean?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 17, 2009)

Mr Smin said:


> Dickheads on here, I'm trying to recall a PKD story but I'll use spoiler code even though it's a tangent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: PKD story



um did you no realise that if even if you use the spoiler code people subcribed to this thread can see what youve written in it when they get the notification email ?


----------



## Pie 1 (Jan 17, 2009)

Intense.
&
((((((((Starbuck)))))))))
They just won't stop fracking with your head, eh?


----------



## spacemonkey (Jan 18, 2009)

Wicked episode! Yay.


----------



## pollypatter (Jan 18, 2009)

oooo this has my interested now. 

I was addicted to BSG after I d/l series 1 a month ago. It started gradually going downhill from there really I think. S2 & S3 still had really awesome episodes in them though, S4 was just pants. 

hmm..can I wait till Wednesday


----------



## pollypatter (Jan 18, 2009)

Melinda said:


> Face the enemy? Yeah, I like the added dimension to Gaeta. Looks like he's going to have a pivotal role.



Yeah, I watched those. Not sure if there's any purpose to Gaeta turning out to be gay?
Still, I actually think he's been one of the more interesting characters so far.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 18, 2009)

Melinda said:


> OMG- just watched 4.11   Fuck me its's dark. Proper DARK.


It was, I liked it.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jan 19, 2009)

Ok, didn't see any of that coming. I love BSG


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 19, 2009)

yeah i love the fact that all my predictions were blown out of the water....


----------



## nuffsaid (Jan 19, 2009)

So, can anyone please give me the dates its on in the uk on Sky 1.

Thank you.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 19, 2009)

every monday night, I believe.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 19, 2009)

tuesday , starts tomorrow


----------



## spacemonkey (Jan 19, 2009)

Unfortunate ad-placement on the US showing of episode 11.

Warning contains spoiler! 

http://www.geeksaresexy.net/2009/01/19/the-ad-placement-from-hell/

Skip to about 2mins in....


----------



## Pie 1 (Jan 19, 2009)

spacemonkey said:


> http://www.geeksaresexy.net/2009/01/19/the-ad-placement-from-hell/



"Internal Server Fail"


----------



## spacemonkey (Jan 19, 2009)

Pie 1 said:


> "Internal Server Fail"





Works fine for me.


----------



## david dissadent (Jan 19, 2009)

It was increadibly brutal. In a better mood I would have loved it.


----------



## pollypatter (Jan 20, 2009)

ruffneck23 said:


> tuesday , starts tomorrow



thats sky2 isnt it?

the new episodes start wednesday i thought


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 20, 2009)

nope sky one tonight 9pm


----------



## pollypatter (Jan 20, 2009)

ruffneck23 said:


> nope sky one tonight 9pm



thanks.. i needed something to get me through work today.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 20, 2009)

So what the frack is going on with starbuck? 

And the end? Is BEEEEP really the last? I'm not so sure. It's all quite interesting though, even if it was a bit boring with all the BEEEP and BEEEP.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 20, 2009)

lol , im with you with the beep at the end its gotta be a ruse......


----------



## Pie 1 (Jan 20, 2009)

Yeah BEEP's a red hearing.
Baltar tested BEEP in S1.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 20, 2009)

ruffneck23 said:


> lol , im with you with the beep at the end its gotta be a ruse......


Ron Moore has confirmed that BEEEEEP is the 5th
http://featuresblogs.chicagotribune...gh-battlestar-galactica-dualla-dee-.html#more
PS: That url has the name of the BEEEEP in it so be careful you link hoverers!

That article also confirms that Moore is just winging it and making it up as he goes along, which is why nothing makes any sense.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 20, 2009)

im not entirely happy with that , still bsg very rarely lets me down


----------



## Melinda (Jan 20, 2009)

ruffneck23 said:


> im not entirely happy with that , still bsg very rarely lets me down



Me too.  Could still be disinformation?

I wanted someone significant, someone fleet changing, revealed in devastating circumstances.


----------



## Pie 1 (Jan 20, 2009)

Pretty dissatisfied with that info, Crispy


----------



## Crispy (Jan 20, 2009)

Moon's not made of cheese either, folks


----------



## Melinda (Jan 20, 2009)

Crispy - since you can fix all things- can you get on the phone to Ron Moore please. 
Demand a re-shoot on our behalf. 
kthxbai.


----------



## Pie 1 (Jan 20, 2009)

Crispy said:


> Moon's not made of cheese either, folks



WHAT!


----------



## Mr Smin (Jan 20, 2009)

ruffneck23 said:


> um did you no realise that if even if you use the spoiler code people subcribed to this thread can see what youve written in it when they get the notification email ?



I didn't know that. Apologies but that is a failure of the design of the board, not a user error.


----------



## Gromit (Jan 20, 2009)

ruffneck23 said:


> nope sky one tonight 9pm



I'm weeing with excitement.


----------



## spacemonkey (Jan 20, 2009)

Marius said:


> I'm weeing with excitement.



It's amazing. Don't take your eyes off it for a second.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 20, 2009)

Pie 1 said:


> Yeah BEEP's a red hearing.
> Baltar tested BEEP in S1.



Baltar tested Boomer in S1 too.


----------



## pollypatter (Jan 20, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Baltar tested Boomer in S1 too.



couldnt you have waited 2 hours to say that ?


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jan 20, 2009)

They don't pay too much attention to what's already occured, a fair bit of making it up as they go along in evidence.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 20, 2009)

Crispy said:


> That article also confirms that Moore is just winging it and making it up as he goes along, which is why nothing makes any sense.



What!! Hold the phone. He is making it up a la lost/heros?? That can't be right. 

Frack that, I want a grand plan that was there all along. I am so fracking  pissed off.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 20, 2009)

pollypatter said:


> couldnt you have waited 2 hours to say that ?



Why? Are you an hour and a half into watching the mini series film thing while still on the internet?


----------



## Fictionist (Jan 20, 2009)

50 mins to go.


----------



## Melinda (Jan 20, 2009)

Fictionist said:


> 50 mins to go.


Want me to save you the trouble of watching it? 
Im happy to help if can.


----------



## Fictionist (Jan 20, 2009)

Melinda said:


> Want me to save you the trouble of watching it?
> Im happy to help if can.



NO!!!!


----------



## Melinda (Jan 20, 2009)

*does murky laugh*

Hahahhahahahaha!


----------



## Crispy (Jan 20, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> What!! Hold the phone. He is making it up a la lost/heros?? That can't be right.
> 
> Frack that, I want a grand plan that was there all along. I am so fracking  pissed off.



Yep. In that article, he says (I paraphrase)

"So, we got Baltar onto the baseship, but we'd only revealed 7 cylons. So we realised it'd be stupid to only see 7 models on the baseship, so we decided to make the other 5 special in some way so they wouldn't be there."

It's all on the hoof.


----------



## Melinda (Jan 20, 2009)

He's no J. Michael Straczynski


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 20, 2009)

Mr Smin said:


> I didn't know that. Apologies but that is a failure of the design of the board, not a user error.



hey no probs , just a friendly warning


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 20, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> What!! Hold the phone. He is making it up a la lost/heros?? That can't be right.
> 
> Frack that, I want a grand plan that was there all along. I am so fracking  pissed off.




im still hoping that its all a ruse


----------



## pollypatter (Jan 20, 2009)

here we go


----------



## Gromit (Jan 20, 2009)

Just bout to start. The wee is seeping out.


----------



## Gromit (Jan 20, 2009)

Cylons coming out of the woodwork left right and centre. Have we exceeded the number we were told was the number of hidden cylons?


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jan 20, 2009)

There's nothing stopping the writers adding even more beyond the 12.


----------



## Melinda (Jan 20, 2009)

Bob_the_lost said:


> There's nothing stopping the writers adding even more beyond the 12.



13 would be an excellent number... for example. *cough*


----------



## pollypatter (Jan 20, 2009)

Ace!


----------



## pollypatter (Jan 20, 2009)

yes a Ruse. Remember Cylon 6 having a face like Helen..


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 20, 2009)

oh and why leobeden (sp?? ) look so scared with starbuck ? not like him at all.....


----------



## Melinda (Jan 20, 2009)

Leoben looked proper foxy. He makes me feel funny...


I guess he's freaked because of all the Cylons, he'd had such unshakeable faith in the prophecies and in Kara's place in them. 

Suddenly its gone pear shaped.


----------



## Fictionist (Jan 20, 2009)

Call me an old romantic but I was in bits after watching that. 

Shocking and moving on so many levels.


----------



## sorearm (Jan 20, 2009)

eek just seen this - can't wait to d/l the next set of BSG I've been waiting soooooo long

reet pain that we're in the middle of moving house and won't be able to properly set up torrents until the weekend 

*shakes fist*


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 20, 2009)

Fictionist said:


> Call me an old romantic but I was in bits after watching that.
> 
> Shocking and moving on so many levels.




you werent the only one , had to watch it twice to feel the whole gravity of it .....


----------



## Melinda (Jan 20, 2009)

Fictionist said:


> Call me an old romantic but I was in bits after watching that.
> 
> Shocking and moving on so many levels.


Frog in throat?  

I felt crushed and empty after watching.


----------



## Fictionist (Jan 20, 2009)

Melinda said:


> Frog in throat?
> 
> I felt crushed and empty after watching.



I had a soft spot for one particular character - and to see the way their story was resolved.....

It still has me in bits.


----------



## Melinda (Jan 20, 2009)

Fictionist said:


> I had a soft spot for one particular character - and to see the way their story was resolved.....
> 
> It still has me in bits.


Ya.  

There is one poster on here in particular, who will have gone from elation to despair by the end of that episode. I kept thinking of him.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 20, 2009)

((((4th letter of alphabet)))


----------



## Fictionist (Jan 20, 2009)

So moving...4 seasons, and to end up like that.


----------



## Melinda (Jan 20, 2009)

ruffneck23 said:


> spoilertastic



oi- spoiler 

You too Fictionist- unless we amend the thread title to include spoilers?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 20, 2009)

its been on telly ffs and you saw it on sat.....

 

changed it for ya , and if someone hasnt seen it yet why are they here???


----------



## Melinda (Jan 20, 2009)

But what if ******* hasnt seen it? 

Ive not seen him about actually. He's probably seen it and has been hibernating and sobbing since the weekend.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 20, 2009)

lol anyway its slighly cryptically edited


----------



## Melinda (Jan 20, 2009)

Nothing to see here. 

I had no part in this shoddy debacle.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 20, 2009)

i didnt that was fictionist check ur facts before the witch hunt !!

anyways i started the thread so i rule 

if i wanted to spoil it i would have done so on sat 

and i thought u were nice before then


----------



## Fictionist (Jan 20, 2009)

Melinda said:


> You mention Billy and Apollo and you reckon its cryptic?



Now you need to edit your posts!


----------



## Melinda (Jan 20, 2009)

Dammit!  I hate you all.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 20, 2009)

we all good now ?


----------



## Fictionist (Jan 20, 2009)

We can all sob _silently_.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 21, 2009)

pollypatter said:


> yes a Ruse. Remember Cylon 6 having a face like Helen..



Only inside his head.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 24, 2009)

so 4.12 , still bleak , not as good as last weeks but certainly a build up episode....


----------



## Melinda (Jan 24, 2009)

ooh Im off to have a look


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 24, 2009)

torrent on demonoid , but not usenet that i can see , took about 1.5 hrs to get tho ,there are loads on mininova but the seed / leech ration isnt that good yet...


----------



## Melinda (Jan 24, 2009)

IVe been doing mine for 4 mins- and Im 90% done. 

I best check it!

E2a- Im done. In about 4 and half mins  Now Im off to check.

Ive unpacked it and its perfect.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 24, 2009)

nice


----------



## Melinda (Jan 24, 2009)

Did you get up at dawn again?!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 24, 2009)

naah not today , checked usenet at 10am , then couldnt find it so started torrenting and went back to bed for a bit


----------



## Pie 1 (Jan 26, 2009)

4.12
Booooooooooooo!

I hate BSG's political positioning episodes period - but this one was dire.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 26, 2009)

innit , after 4.11 was so good it was a real let down


----------



## pollypatter (Jan 27, 2009)

Watching on Sky 1 now. While not as good as last week's, I don't think it's that bad so far. Espically compared to what S4 was like in the first half.


----------



## Fictionist (Jan 27, 2009)

"There are days when I hate this job".


----------



## spacemonkey (Jan 27, 2009)

ruffneck23 said:


> innit , after 4.11 was so good it was a real let down



Yeah it wasn't that good. Are we allowed to talk about the current episodes on this thread?


----------



## pollypatter (Jan 27, 2009)

spacemonkey said:


> Yeah it wasn't that good. Are we allowed to talk about the current episodes on this thread?



i dunno, but i guess it would be ok now it's been aired on TV and not just torrents.  you could allways use the spoiler code thing though.


----------



## pollypatter (Jan 27, 2009)

By the way, dose anyone know when that Caprica spin-off is meant to start? I had heard it was pretty soon but wikipedia doesn't agree..


----------



## Melinda (Jan 27, 2009)

Shite old episode. 

But I do like the idea of Gaeta as Kingmaker.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jan 27, 2009)

I thought it was OK but I like the talkie politics episodes

Just checked the Sky EPG 



Spoiler: Next week's synopsis



The Oath: Questions of loyalty are asked of the fleet as an uprising on Galactica has devastating consequences.



Should be good!


----------



## Melinda (Jan 27, 2009)

Oh yes! *punches air*


----------



## joevsimp (Jan 28, 2009)

PursuedByBears said:


> I thought it was OK but I like the talkie politics episodes
> 
> Just checked the Sky EPG
> 
> ...



tbf, anyone who saw 4;12 or whatever the number is could've guessed that


----------



## Melinda (Jan 28, 2009)

Just found out that the English nurse in sick bay is married to Jamie Bamber.


----------



## Sunray (Jan 28, 2009)

The writers have been watching too much east enders. Very grim atm.


----------



## Scaggs (Jan 29, 2009)

The politics in BSG ridiculous. They are acting like they are governing a population of millions, yet there's only about 30 thousand survivors. A large percentage of the people must be involved in the political bureaucracy and the 'press', so who is doing the actual work? I would have also imagined that a large percentage were military personnel so how many civilians are left to govern?


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jan 29, 2009)

Scaggs said:


> The politics in BSG ridiculous. They are acting like they are governing a population of millions, yet there's only about 30 thousand survivors. A large percentage of the people must be involved in the political bureaucracy and the 'press', so who is doing the actual work? I would have also imagined that a large percentage were military personnel so how many civilians are left to govern?


One ship out of the fleet which is pretty sizeable.


----------



## andy2002 (Jan 29, 2009)

Sunray said:


> The writers have been watching too much east enders. Very grim atm.



It's all become a bit soapy, hasn't it? The sight of Tigh oohing and ahhing over Six's baby scan was just ridiculous - probably the show's lowest point for me.


----------



## Pie 1 (Jan 29, 2009)

andy2002 said:


> The sight of Tigh oohing and ahhing over Six's baby scan was just ridiculous - probably the show's lowest point for me.



I physically cringed at that.


----------



## Melinda (Jan 29, 2009)

Scaggs said:


> The politics in BSG ridiculous. They are acting like they are governing a population of millions, yet there's only about 30 thousand survivors. A large percentage of the people must be involved in the political bureaucracy and the 'press', so who is doing the actual work? I would have also imagined that a large percentage were military personnel so how many civilians are left to govern?


^^^ This man talks sense. 

Been saying this for years. The 'political intrigue' stuff is painful hamfisted bollocks. There would have been more mileage in exploring military rivalries and factions- the Pegasus crew turned into pussies and assimilated with no problems? Them kicking off would have been cool, rather than this wtf shit. 



andy2002 said:


> It's all become a bit soapy, hasn't it? The sight of Tigh oohing and ahhing over Six's baby scan was just ridiculous - probably the show's lowest point for me.


A fucking shameful nadir. 

Saul Tigh was a mighty colossos, battle hardened and fallible but a giant nonetheless. His Cylon reveal had massive potential for win. What  has happened to the characterization? Major self loathing, abortive suicide attempts, psychotic frenzied rants.... where is it??? What he came to terms with it?

_Saul Tigh_ cooing over a sonogram- pchah, there arent the words.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 29, 2009)

andy2002 said:


> It's all become a bit soapy, hasn't it? The sight of Tigh oohing and ahhing over Six's baby scan was just ridiculous - probably the show's lowest point for me.




the worse thing is , the new spin off series ' Caprica ' is meant to be sci-fi soap opera


----------



## pboi (Jan 29, 2009)

andy2002 said:


> It's all become a bit soapy, hasn't it? The sight of Tigh oohing and ahhing over Six's baby scan was just ridiculous - probably the show's lowest point for me.



unless the humans use that as a spark to kill all the cylons, that scene was ridiculous.




I cant help feeling that Iraq/Bush situation in America lent itself to people getting BSG.  Now that era is over .... and BSG is in its final season.....its all up in the air tbh

also///him raping/boning/whatevering  with the cylon (6?) wasnt ever shown, just alluded too?     its all been a bit clunky putting this baby bollocks into the plot.   Maybe the thing with helen pushed the writers into it


----------



## Bingo (Jan 29, 2009)

Sorry to jump in here but can anyone tell me which order to watch these in? I mean isn't there a mini series or something, do I watch that first? Cheers!


----------



## pboi (Jan 29, 2009)

Season 1 Episode 1 is the best place to start


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 29, 2009)

no the mini series is the best place to start , 2 x 1.5 hr episodes that set up the whole thing


----------



## Crispy (Jan 29, 2009)

Bingo said:


> Sorry to jump in here but can anyone tell me which order to watch these in? I mean isn't there a mini series or something, do I watch that first? Cheers!


Yes, it's required viewing, as it sets up all the characters and the first act of war. Kinda like a 'series 0'
Then it's just 1234 like normal.


----------



## pboi (Jan 29, 2009)

apologies, man that feels like another world away 


go go go watch it, you have so much BSG goodness to discover!!!


----------



## Melinda (Jan 29, 2009)

Mini series
s.1
s.2 
Webisodes: The Resistance
S.3
Webisodes: Razor Flashbacks
Razor
S.4 >4.10
Webisodes: The Face of the Enemy
4.11> The story concludes in annihilation (possibly)


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 29, 2009)

Melinda said:


> Mini series
> Webisodes: Razor Flashbacks
> Razor




um werent the razor flashbacks actually part of razor ?


----------



## joevsimp (Jan 29, 2009)

ruffneck23 said:


> um werent the razor flashbacks actually part of razor ?



yeah i think they were, but they released them on the web beforehand


----------



## Melinda (Jan 29, 2009)

Yah, but they were released first I think- to whet the appetite for Razor. 

I saw them before I saw the full thing.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 29, 2009)

ah ok , i just remember seeing them after razor and thiniking  ive seen this before....

what has happened before will happen again


----------



## Bingo (Jan 29, 2009)

Cheers folks I'm on it!


----------



## Melinda (Jan 29, 2009)

Welcome to the fold!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 29, 2009)

indeed welcome , youre in for a treat ( mostly  )


----------



## pollypatter (Jan 29, 2009)

Melinda said:


> ^^^ This man talks sense.
> 
> Been saying this for years. The 'political intrigue' stuff is painful hamfisted bollocks. There would have been more mileage in exploring military rivalries and factions- the Pegasus crew turned into pussies and assimilated with no problems? Them kicking off would have been cool, rather than this wtf shit.



Yeah my thoughts exactly. The goverment's played really unrealistically, and the everything was just too easy on Pegasus after Cain.

Anyway Colonel Tigh is like the defination of the battle-hardended so him cooing over a Cylon child of his pretty low for the show to go I agree. I mean if he was gonna end up sleeping with 6 then he should at least show a lot more loathing towards the thing and himself, I think.

All and given what RDM says about the episode, we can at least hope it gets better from here:-




			
				Ronald D. Moore said:
			
		

> It's a character piece. It's a smaller show; I designed it deliberately to be that way. I wanted to take a breath after the events, the shocking events, of the past couple of episodes. Things were happening huge. Revelations were coming one on top of another. And now I wanted to do a smaller piece that was just about people on the ship and where they are in their lives before the next giant arc just sort of pulls them along into even bigger events.


----------



## pollypatter (Jan 29, 2009)

ruffneck23 said:


> indeed welcome , youre in for a treat ( mostly  )



Yep Season 1 espically and most of Season 2 are amazing.


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Jan 29, 2009)

I watched Season One yesterday - I thought it was okay, watchable anyway

But there were some really annoying characters in that - esp. that stupid English doctor

Was there a film Battlestar Galactica that this followed on from?


----------



## pollypatter (Jan 29, 2009)

Divisive Cotton said:


> I watched Season One yesterday - I thought it was okay, watchable anyway
> 
> But there were some really annoying characters in that - esp. that stupid English doctor
> 
> Was there a film Battlestar Galactica that this followed on from?



The mini-series, a TV film of sorts, about 3 hours long if I remember rightly. As said above it gives you an intro to the characters and it's where the invasion begins. 

This Battlestar Galactica is completely separate from the TV series / films of 30-odd years ago.


----------



## Sunray (Jan 30, 2009)

Divisive Cotton said:


> I watched Season One yesterday - I thought it was okay, watchable anyway
> 
> *But there were some really annoying characters in that - esp. that stupid English doctor*
> 
> Was there a film Battlestar Galactica that this followed on from?



He's meant to be annoying.


----------



## Flashman (Jan 30, 2009)

And you'll grow to love him, he's the best thing in it.

Fucking hilarious character.


----------



## Melinda (Jan 30, 2009)

^^^ Blatant untruth from an otherwise sound poster. Cultist!


----------



## Flashman (Jan 30, 2009)

Great comedy value old Gaius.

Starbuck is ace of course, as is the old man.


----------



## andy2002 (Jan 30, 2009)

Melinda said:


> Saul Tigh was a mighty colossos, battle hardened and fallible but a giant nonetheless. His Cylon reveal had massive potential for win.



I hated the whole "Tigh as Cylon" twist right from the start - it just seemed to cheapen what the character went through on New Caprica.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 31, 2009)

WOAH!!!! ok all is forgiven for last week , what a corker of an episode


----------



## Pie 1 (Jan 31, 2009)

Flashman said:


> as is the old man.



He's getting on my tits now, tbh.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 31, 2009)

he rocks in the new one


----------



## Melinda (Jan 31, 2009)

ruffneck23 said:


> WOAH!!!! ok all is forgiven for last week , what a corker of an episode



Thanks for the reminder! Im off to do my duty!


----------



## Pie 1 (Jan 31, 2009)

ruffneck23 said:


> he rocks in the new one



DL'ing @ the mo.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 31, 2009)

Melinda said:


> Thanks for the reminder! Im off to do my duty!



So say we all. 15 minutes to go.


----------



## Melinda (Jan 31, 2009)

ZOMFG!!

Officially back in love with Starbuck!

Gaeta FTMFW!

Saul Tigh dual wielding!

Butch and Sundance! 

 *creams self! *


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 31, 2009)

yeah definitley back on form 

fucking hate felix, they should have blown him out the airlock when they had the chance!!!


----------



## Melinda (Jan 31, 2009)

Gaeta is on a balls out redemption quest and his authoritah WILL BE RESPECTED. 

FRAK YOU RUFFNECK.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 31, 2009)

FRAK YOU !!!
thats the last time i remind you on a saturday!!


----------



## Melinda (Jan 31, 2009)

Im really turned on. Wanna cyber?


----------



## Pie 1 (Jan 31, 2009)

ruffneck23 said:


> he rocks in the new one



Yeah, he does. I take it back.

We're back on form


----------



## pboi (Jan 31, 2009)

dual wield really rocked my sex pants


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 31, 2009)

Melinda said:


> Im really turned on. Wanna cyber?



went out and missed the chance


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Feb 2, 2009)

So good i said frack out loud.


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 2, 2009)

Can't wait until tomorrow.


----------



## pollypatter (Feb 2, 2009)

DexterTCN said:


> Can't wait until tomorrow.



indeed


----------



## Fictionist (Feb 5, 2009)

Damn! Adama and Tigh......


----------



## Bingo (Feb 5, 2009)

trying to start with series 1, anyone got a link to a stream plz?


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

Try tpb?
And have you seen the mini series first.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 7, 2009)

still on form 


hope they can keep it up for the last 6 , oh and the finale is a 3 parter .....


----------



## Melinda (Feb 7, 2009)

Im waiting till a little later - The seed/ leech ratios have been ridiculous for the past hour!

e2a 
I managed to get it in 10 mins after all.


----------



## pboi (Feb 7, 2009)

I watch a lot of tv and movies.

Nothing stirs the emotions this show does.  Last episode....on a roll


----------



## Melinda (Feb 7, 2009)

ruffneck23 said:


> still on form
> 
> 
> hope they can keep it up for the last 6 , oh and the finale is a 3 parter .....


Supremely satisfying stuff!


----------



## Pie 1 (Feb 7, 2009)

ruffneck23 said:


> oh and the finale is a 3 parter .....



<sex wee>


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 10, 2009)

Just done the last two. I guess we are due a shit one on Saturday then.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 10, 2009)

fuck me! ep14 is DARK. plenty of death and all sorts of great bits. back on form, although a different kind of form than the first 2 series.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 10, 2009)

Crispy said:


> fuck me! ep14 is DARK. plenty of death and all sorts of great bits. back on form, although a different kind of form than the first 2 series.



It's just a great war story or something, it could be set anywhere at any time. 
Who gives a frack about earth anyway.


----------



## mentalchik (Feb 10, 2009)

Blimey !


----------



## Pie 1 (Feb 11, 2009)

OK, Adama's back in my cool books again.

Frack you, Gaeter! (but what's with the stump?  ......)


----------



## Melinda (Feb 11, 2009)

What you talking about Pie Man? Gaeta went out like a PIMP! 

The insurrection needed doing, the 'Old Man' and his soothsayer had led the fleet to its nadir.  

I read the itchy/ scratchy thing to be his guilt over collaborating on New Caprica (!) plus if you've seen the Face of the Enemy webisodes, it turns out he repeatedly misplaced his trust in a No.8. 

Cylons- ya cant truss 'em.


----------



## joevsimp (Feb 11, 2009)

Pie 1 said:


> OK, Adama's back in my cool books again.
> 
> Frack you, Gaeter! (but what's with the stump?  ......)



starbuck shot him in the leg on their mission to find out where the frack she'd gone when she "died"


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 11, 2009)

Pie 1 said:


> (but what's with the stump?  ......)



It's stopped itching.


----------



## Pie 1 (Feb 11, 2009)

joevsimp said:


> starbuck shot him in the leg on their mission to find out where the frack she'd gone when she "died"



Yes, i know that! 

I was refering to the close up of it just before they shot him.


----------



## mentalchik (Feb 11, 2009)

Pie 1 said:


> Yes, i know that!
> 
> I was refering to the close up of it just before they shot him.



Coz it suddenly finally stopped itching !


----------



## Pie 1 (Feb 11, 2009)

Oh, is that it?

I thought The Stump might be the final Cylon & shout JUUUMMMPP! at the start of the next ep


----------



## mentalchik (Feb 11, 2009)

Pie 1 said:


> Oh, is that it?
> 
> I thought The Stump might be the final Cylon & shout JUUUMMMPP! at the start of the next ep


----------



## Melinda (Feb 11, 2009)

Yup, he finally stopped worrying and the itching stopped. 


And Joesvimp, _Anders_ shot off Gaeta's leg!


----------



## Gromit (Feb 11, 2009)

Some fantastic little touches!

Anyone else notice the White patch over his heart?
To make sure the squad didn't all just try to wound him.


----------



## Melinda (Feb 11, 2009)

The mutineers should have offed Karl Agathon while they had they chance, he's been shit for a few seasons now. 
Still he took a good beating, that'll do for now.


----------



## Pie 1 (Feb 11, 2009)

Melinda said:


> Still he took a good beating, that'll do for now.





Yeah, he's had that coming for a while!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 11, 2009)

Marius said:


> Some fantastic little touches!
> 
> Anyone else notice the White patch over his heart?
> To make sure the squad didn't all just try to wound him.



That was only in Baltars dream.


----------



## joevsimp (Feb 11, 2009)

Melinda said:


> Yup, he finally stopped worrying and the itching stopped.
> 
> 
> And Joesvimp, _Anders_ shot off Gaeta's leg!



my mistake, I thought thats why he was so pissed at starbuck


are you sure thats what stopped


----------



## Crispy (Feb 11, 2009)

joevsimp said:


> are you sure thats what stopped


Yes. It's specifically referenced as chronic pain in the pre-season 'websisodes' IIRC and it seems pretty obvious that it's psychosomatic in nature having to do with Gaeta's internal conflict about what he really believes in.


----------



## Melinda (Feb 11, 2009)

joevsimp said:


> my mistake, I thought thats why he was so pissed at starbuck


Anders shot Gaeta in defence of Starbuck's command on the Demetrius, Agathon had previous refusde to carry out her orders. No one on that ship trusted Starbuck- at that stage she was perceived as mental/ freak who Adama had always overindulged.  



> are you sure thats what stopped


Just my interpretation!


----------



## Gromit (Feb 11, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> That was only in Baltars dream.



Then I commend him on a dream imagination of such fine detail. 

It demonstrates the doubt on the mind of an ursurper. They are my men but he was their respected beloved leader. How can I make sure that they shoot him properly.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 14, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Just done the last two. I guess we are due a shit one on Saturday then.



um not an action packed ep but very interesting with loads of cylon mythology , i really enjoyed it


----------



## TwoTimer (Feb 14, 2009)

ruffneck23 said:


> um not an action packed ep but very interesting with loads of cylon mythology , i really enjoyed it



A real headfuck. I'm going to watch it again just to understand it. I love it when it's more about the Cylons than the humans. Cylons are cool.


----------



## Pie 1 (Feb 14, 2009)

Yeah that was a good one. The Ellen thing is actually panning out much better than I expected.

I have a feeling there's an almighty Cylon cluster fuck brewing.


----------



## Kuso (Feb 15, 2009)

wow, that was well good!!! Answered a fair few questions, raised a few more- the 'seven'???? 

Also:  is there a bit of Cylon 'incest' on the go?  Tigh and the six...


----------



## Melinda (Feb 16, 2009)

TwoTimer said:


> A real headfuck. *I'm going to watch it again just to understand it.*



Yes, a little too much exposition for me to take in one sitting. Im lost re the chain of events!

Like pie_1 Im glad the Ellen thing is working out, I had doubted Tigh's recollection of her as the fifth, if only because she didnt seem special enough.

I was fascinated to see Ellen's true self, its the first download and resurrection we've seen which has resulted in a complete personality transformation.


I've always liked how collective and individual memory and more specifically _their loss_, have driven the show. Memory, not as plot device but more of a recurring motif.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 16, 2009)

I really liked Cavill's rant about the limitations of his body. I want to be a spaceship that can touch supernovae too


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 16, 2009)

chutch said:


> Also:  is there a bit of Cylon 'incest' on the go?  Tigh and the six...



Well they are having a baby together.


----------



## Melinda (Feb 16, 2009)

Crispy said:


> I really liked Cavill's rant about the limitations of his body. I want to be a spaceship that can touch supernovae too


I thought that bit was just inspired. Why would you deliberately design something to be _faulty_?

Free will _and _ deliberate flaws. Love it. 


But it also occurred to me that if Cavill could delete his need for sleep, why not make other improvements?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Feb 16, 2009)

chutch said:


> wow, that was well good!!! Answered a fair few questions, raised a few more- the 'seven'????
> 
> Also:  is there a bit of Cylon 'incest' on the go?  Tigh and the six...



What about the whole Oedipus thing!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 16, 2009)

cylons are durty


----------



## Melinda (Feb 16, 2009)

Considering the production values of the show, I think its odd that the latex bald caps are so piss poor. 

Roslin's was bad, but Ander's oneduring surgery actually made me laugh. Its a device revealing distraction and so out of synch with the rest of the show.


----------



## Kuso (Feb 16, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Well they are having a baby together.



yeh, that's what I was getting at


----------



## Melinda (Feb 16, 2009)

Artaxerxes said:


> What about the whole Oedipus thing!



Particularly interesting idea if you follow that myth through to its conclusion!


----------



## TwoTimer (Feb 16, 2009)

Melinda said:


> I thought that bit was just inspired. Why would you deliberately design something to be _faulty_?
> 
> Free will _and _ deliberate flaws. Love it.
> 
> ...



I'm pretty sure that he has made other improvements because his language implied that he had.


----------



## Pie 1 (Feb 22, 2009)

Man, these last eps are all over the place.

Another pretty ropey one this week.

The love triangle & baby 'Liam'   - arrghh, fuck off. 
'orrible stuff.

Good to see Baltar back though & the realisation from Adama at the end was quite good


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 22, 2009)

was pretty ropey and boring , thats why i didnt rush to post yesterday , weakest one of 4.5 so far .

adamas realisation? il have to go watch the end again......


----------



## Pie 1 (Feb 22, 2009)

ruffneck23 said:


> adamas realisation? il have to go watch the end again......



When he & Laura see the cylon photo wall...


----------



## Melinda (Feb 22, 2009)

Pie 1 said:


> Man, these last eps are all over the place.
> 
> Another pretty ropey one this week.
> 
> ...



Yep, agreed. 

Plus the characterisation of the final 5 is continuing to irritate, the inconsistency of Ellen and Galen are bugging me in particular. 

Last week Ellen is rational and reasoned, capable of seeing the big picture  and out arguing Cavil, this week because the plot needed her to be, Ellen is is back to being a self-interested shrew.  

Galen saves the ship twice on consecutive weeks, accepts his position back in the fleet, and this week he votes to jump ship.


----------



## Echo Base (Feb 22, 2009)

Holy shit I just realised youre talking about the episode just aired in America - ARRGGHHH my eyes!


----------



## Sadken (Feb 22, 2009)

Why the fuck did they bring that Irish arsehole lawyer back?  Why won't he die?!


----------



## Melinda (Feb 23, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Why the fuck did they bring that Irish arsehole lawyer back?  Why won't he die?!



He's been in something where he was a proper freak, so I keep expect him to display some magical powers.  X-files maybe?


----------



## Pie 1 (Feb 23, 2009)

Sadken said:


> Why the fuck did they bring that Irish arsehole lawyer back?  Why won't he die?!



Nah, he's


----------



## Sadken (Feb 23, 2009)

You just made me wretch, Pie 1


----------



## kyser_soze (Feb 23, 2009)

It just gets darker and darker. What an end to the series!! 

BTW, Irish lawyer dude is  and clearly more than he seems - witness his ability to go all Jason Bourne with his pen on the guard!!


----------



## cybertect (Feb 23, 2009)

Melinda said:


> Galen saves the ship twice on consecutive weeks, accepts his position back in the fleet, and this week he votes to jump ship.



That left me somewhat confused too.

Ellen's loss of rationality I could just about let go as she has been married to Tigh for 'thousands of years'.


----------



## pboi (Feb 23, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> It just gets darker and darker. What an end to the series!!
> 
> BTW, Irish lawyer dude is  and clearly more than he seems - witness his ability to go all Jason Bourne with his pen on the guard!!



he was in firefly and is in dollhouse too.

its all cliquey it seems


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Feb 23, 2009)

Galen is complicated, he's got no allegiance to the fleet anymore, he's filling in as something to do but not out of loyalty, last week he was saving his own skin. They should have had him more resistant to helping out.


----------



## Melinda (Feb 23, 2009)

Agreed. 

Especially considering his experience with Boomer, Galen Tyrol was one of the most virulently anti cylon peoplen on board. 


Im waiting for things to kick off with him and Tori. Their shared history sheds some light on her air-locking Callie.


----------



## kyser_soze (Feb 24, 2009)

> its all cliquey it seems



Apparently, all the Buffy/Firefly types are known as the Joss Whedon Repetory...


----------



## Artaxerxes (Feb 24, 2009)

Melinda said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Especially considering his experience with Boomer, Galen Tyrol was one of the most virulently anti cylon peoplen on board.



A lot of that seemed to do with keeping up appearances


----------



## TwoTimer (Feb 24, 2009)

I think that Gator and that terrorist bloke (Can't be bothered to look his name up) will be back. I reckon they'll end up be ressurected not as cylon but as some kind of beings from the 13th tribe - I belive that has already happened to starbuck.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 24, 2009)

ok, so giving guns to baltar's cronies = good idea how?
(ps: Gaeta )


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Feb 24, 2009)

TwoTimer said:


> I think that Gator and that terrorist bloke (Can't be bothered to look his name up) will be back. I reckon they'll end up be ressurected not as cylon but as some kind of beings from the 13th tribe - I belive that has already happened to starbuck.


The 13th tribe were the cylons, the breeding ones.


----------



## ajk (Feb 24, 2009)

Crispy said:


> ok, so giving guns to baltar's cronies = good idea how?
> (ps: Gaeta )



He's bringing balance to the Force.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Feb 25, 2009)

ajk said:


> He's bringing balance to the Force.



You don't need guns when you have the Force.


----------



## joevsimp (Feb 25, 2009)

Crispy said:


> ok, so giving guns to baltar's cronies = good idea how?
> (ps: Gaeta )



yeah, I really wasn't too sure why the old man would agree to that


----------



## andy2002 (Feb 25, 2009)

Pie 1 said:


> Man, these last eps are all over the place.
> 
> Another pretty ropey one this week.
> 
> ...



I used to love BSG but it's really lost it for me - like a bad soap opera now. I'll keep watching, though, as I'm still keen to see how it ends.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 25, 2009)

This show lost it at Season 3 Episode 5. Pretty much everything before that was good. Pretty much everything after that (inclusive) was bad


----------



## andy2002 (Feb 25, 2009)

Crispy said:


> This show lost it at Season 3 Episode 5. Pretty much everything before that was good. Pretty much everything after that (inclusive) was bad



For me, it was never the same show after we found out who four of the final five were at the end of season three. It just cheapened everything that had gone before and it has never been the same show since.


----------



## Pie 1 (Feb 25, 2009)

Yeah, tbh if they'd boxed it after the mad Jimi Hendrix/Pull away shot through the galaxy to earth at the end of S3, then it would have been a real classic series. 
These final eps all feel just a bit forced.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Feb 25, 2009)

Boxed it


----------



## Melinda (Feb 25, 2009)

The afterglow of Gaeta's Putsch has worn off so quickly? 

Ingrates! The man martyred himself! 

Were you not entertained?






I can feel 'boxed it' slipping easily into my lexicography! Thank you!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 25, 2009)

andy2002 said:


> For me, it was never the same show after we found out who four of the final five were at the end of season three. It just cheapened everything that had gone before and it has never been the same show since.



Yeah, how likely was it that they would all be on BSG? They could have died on one of the colonies and been reborn on a base ship.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 25, 2009)

.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 25, 2009)

What did Adama's 'realisation' signify? I wasn't sure what he was realising. Was it as simple as going "ah, they've been mourning their dead, they can't be evil" or something else? I never know these days.

Fucking loving the series though. Want to push Ellen out an airlock. Love the Chief to death, always have.


----------



## Melinda (Feb 25, 2009)

That the blended ship Gaius was warning about had already happened. I think. 

Is any significance to him singling out the photo of that specific #8?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 25, 2009)

Melinda said:


> That the blended ship Gaius was warning about had already happened. I think.
> 
> Is any significance to him singling out the photo of that specific #8?



Well, I thought it was Boomer, and that perhaps Galen had killed her or something. But perhaps not. When he said 'it's already happened' it could have meant that. But maybe not.


----------



## Melinda (Feb 25, 2009)

Ah ok, he's acknowledging that he mourned her unnecessarily? He knows Boomer is alive, she got off the raptor with Ellen earlier in the episode.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 25, 2009)

Melinda said:


> Ah ok, he's acknowledging that he mourned her unnecessarily? He knows Boomer is alive, she got off the raptor with Ellen earlier in the episode.



Yeah I know. And Galen was all like grrrrr at her. One of the last scenes was him looking over her as she lay sleeping in the brig. So I thought the significance of Adama pointing at (maybe) her was that her photo had been put on there because she was dead, and that Galen had just killed her.

But I talk bollocks so that's probably bupkis


----------



## Crispy (Feb 25, 2009)

See, what I don't like is that instead of well-drawn, consistent beleivable characters whose motivations inform their actions in believable ways, we have this mish mash of plot device and soap opera that turns BSG threads into 'speculation as to why the fuck x just did y'


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Feb 25, 2009)

This is true


----------



## Melinda (Feb 25, 2009)

Noooo, that would break my heart  I want those two do the lovings.


----------



## Melinda (Feb 25, 2009)

Just remembered that Boomer shot Adama.


----------



## Pie 1 (Feb 25, 2009)

Bob_the_lost said:


> Boxed it


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Feb 28, 2009)

Another slow, dream-like one this week, albeit with a fine ending. The calm before the storm hopefully. Boomer


----------



## Melinda (Mar 1, 2009)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Another slow, dream-like one this week, albeit with a fine ending. The calm before the storm hopefully.



The composing stuff dragged a little, but the sex scene in the locker room was proper hawt! More so because you couldnt see anything.  



Spoiler:  episode 17






> *Boomer *



The master manipulator strikes again! Aces! Galen is such a chump with women!  

This next point is by the by, but shouldnt Hera be able to tell her mother apart from other 8s?


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Mar 3, 2009)

It's odd, both a slightly chubby 8 and a slightly trimmer Chief appear in stargate SG1 oh and Cavil, who's got a headache[/randomness]


----------



## Melinda (Mar 3, 2009)

Grace is a newbie stargate trooper innit? I remember that one.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 3, 2009)

Melinda said:


> The composing stuff dragged a little, but the sex scene in the locker room was proper hawt! More so because you couldnt see anything.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



. . . and why did none of the other cylons notice who she was as she walked all over the ship?

Hera might not have that power.


----------



## Fictionist (Mar 3, 2009)

((((Boomer))))


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 3, 2009)

Fictionist said:


> ((((Boomer))))



(((((((((Atheana))))))))) More like.


----------



## Melinda (Mar 3, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> . . . and why did none of the other cylons notice who she was as she walked all over the ship?
> 
> Hera might not have that power.



Hera: both blessed and cursed by the drag actor of Agathon's genes 


Incidentally Suplex, you flittered into my mind during the Boomer/ Agathon sex scenes  

I was trying to think of someone who would have enjoyed Grace doing the naughty more than I did.


----------



## Fictionist (Mar 3, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> (((((((((Atheana))))))))) More like.



(((((Grace Parks)))))


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Mar 3, 2009)

Melinda said:


> Hera: both blessed and cursed by the drag actor of Agathon's genes
> 
> 
> Incidentally Suplex, you flittered into my mind during the Boomer/ Agathon sex scenes
> ...


(((Melinda)))


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 3, 2009)

Hehe, they did well to iron out what looked like another plot hole there. You think Boomer's given up her evil ways to bring Ellen back to Galactica but it was really all just part of Cavill's evil scheming 

Tyrell voting to abandon the fleet still just doesn't fit though 

I have my suspicions that the finale will be so awesome that we'll soon forget all the niggling inconsistencies and all the boring episodes with Starbuck being all troubled and pouty for some reason. Roslin had better finally die though or I'll be seriously pissed off.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Mar 3, 2009)

So, let's face it, either Starbuck is half cylon or she's all cylon. Who wants to lay some bets?

Would the final irony be that her parents are Saul and Ellen? That would be funny


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 4, 2009)

They are all cylons and people died out billions of years ago.


----------



## Gromit (Mar 4, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> They are all fraking cylons and people died out billions of years ago.



Corrected for you 

I thought for ages now that Starbuck is the lead Cylon above em all and just doesn't know it. Her subconcious / a hidden personality (with it's own grand plan) is issueing orders and that's why they hear the song from her head. 

Which means she made Boomer shoot the admiral amongst other things.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 4, 2009)

Melinda said:


> Hera: both blessed and cursed by the drag actor of Agathon's genes
> 
> 
> Incidentally Suplex, you flittered into my mind during the Boomer/ Agathon sex scenes
> ...



To be honest I didn't really enjoy seeing someones wife bleeding, gagged and bound watching her husband have sex with another woman from the crack in a bathroom stall.


----------



## Melinda (Mar 4, 2009)

Jeez, make me sound a perv why dont you.   Its Agathon who couldnt tell the difference. AFTER THREE YEARS.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Mar 4, 2009)

AAAAAGH! Agathorn is an android! (Damn you SG1, you ruin everything).


----------



## Crispy (Mar 4, 2009)

Lame-i-sode


----------



## Gromit (Mar 4, 2009)

Melinda said:


> Jeez, make me sound a perv why dont you.   Its Agathon who couldnt tell the difference. AFTER THREE YEARS.



Dare i suggest that when women act strange it isn't always cause they have been replaced by their evil duplicate.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 4, 2009)

Crispy said:


> Lame-i-sode



yep

3 eps to go , a3parter , lets hope this is the calm before a ver very big storm....


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Mar 4, 2009)

Marius said:


> Dare i suggest that when women act strange it isn't always cause they have been replaced by their evil duplicate.


You have much to learn.


----------



## andy2002 (Mar 5, 2009)

Crispy said:


> Lame-i-sode



Am I the only one who thought that was the best episode in ages? It just seemed to get back to basics - good writing, good acting, good character and plot development, and a cracking twist. 

Am I right in thinking there are only three episodes left now, including a double-length finale?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 5, 2009)

the finale is a 3 parter but i think only parts 2-3 are going to be shown together a la lost last year

but yes only 3 eps left


----------



## Crispy (Mar 5, 2009)

I just watched the original miniseries. It shits all over series 4.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm hoping these last few not great episodes are just a bit of filler before the mastery of the finale. 

If not, I will sulk.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 6, 2009)

Stop it you bastards, just let me get ready in the zone.


----------



## Melinda (Mar 7, 2009)

Got the new one, its a feeding frenzy. 

1503 leechers in the first 3 minutes it went up! 9000 in 30 minutes.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 7, 2009)

was ok but they better pull something special out of the hat for the last 2 eps....


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 7, 2009)

Mine is going really slowly. 7 mins left. 

Oh no wait theres the ding!


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Mar 7, 2009)

Two old men:

"To Galactica"

*chink glasses*

"Best ship in the fleet"

Two old warrior friends sit on a couch, contemplating what needs to be done.


----------



## spacemonkey (Mar 7, 2009)

Crispy said:


> I just watched the original miniseries. It shits all over series 4.



Yep. 

Didn't like the new episode (bar a few rare good bits). The last episodes seem to be on an even tighter budget.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 7, 2009)

That's all you're giving me? I've got to wait another whole week for anything approaching a proper ending? You bastards 

The last two had better blow my brains clear out of my skull or I'm gonna be maaad...


----------



## Pie 1 (Mar 9, 2009)

Agreed.

The return of the musical madness is good though...


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 9, 2009)

Jesus, are they putting all their remaining budget into some giant firework spectacular last few eps?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 9, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> Jesus, are they putting all their remaining budget into some giant firework spectacular last few eps?



Sure hope so


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 9, 2009)

With only two eps to go are we ever going to find out about the cylon in baltars head (and vice versa)? An intriguing story that has taken more than a bit of a back seat. The revelation that six had a baltar in her head was cool, but just seems to have been forgotten about. 

. . . and what happened to all that stuff about Hera being gaius and six's child?


----------



## Pie 1 (Mar 9, 2009)

...and Starbuck being the Harbinger of Death...


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 9, 2009)

Well, given that Anders calls that to her face, I suspect that Starbuck's role in all this will soon be revealed as some kind of Anti-5, one of those who started the war on Earth. Maybe some kind of drunken nihilist cult of Cylons.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 9, 2009)

apparently all the loose ends get tied up. Which, given that they're all still dangling, and new ones are still being created, I fear the worst sort of deus ex machina convenient well-that-about-wraps-that-up bullshit ending. with an awesome firefight with cavill's fleet, of course.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 9, 2009)

Crispy said:


> apparently all the loose ends get tied up. Which, given that they're all still dangling, and new ones are still being created, I fear the worst sort of deus ex machina convenient well-that-about-wraps-that-up bullshit ending. .



This is what I fear. "Everything is connected" or some such bullshit scienceless shit where everyone goes . .. 

"Oh that explains the cylon in my head"
"that's how I died and came to life again"


----------



## Crispy (Mar 9, 2009)

just watched ep18. another poor one 
the last two had better be fucking spectacular


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Mar 9, 2009)

Surely it's 3 episodes - a two parter and then another one.  That's what the BSG wiki says.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 10, 2009)

ok possibly , I just read the ep listing in sci-fi magazine (  ) and it listed it as part 1 , 2 and 3...


----------



## Crispy (Mar 10, 2009)

ok. 3 episodes then. they'd better be good


----------



## Melinda (Mar 10, 2009)

Re-watched the mini series over the weekend. The space battles were just ace. I miss the show looking that good. T

I found that I had missed the 'ship jumping' noises and the '_dradis contact, set condition one throughout the ship,'_ and _'the board is green'_, we dont get any of that stuff any more. We get soap. 

Was nice to see Gaeta too, and everyone looking so fresh faced. How exactly did Galen get fat on board a warship with limited supplies? He's well lean in the mini series.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Mar 10, 2009)

OK, think I'm going to save up the last 3 episodes to watch all at once (we're having a "BSG finale night" round ours ). Crispy, this includes you too.

They had better be good or it's going to feel very disapointing.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 10, 2009)

Yep. remember 'Realistic Science Fiction' - The spaceships had working RCS and the world was coherent and realistic and believeable. Now it's just a mishmash of melodrama and overbearing music.


----------



## Melinda (Mar 10, 2009)

You have the self restraint for that?

Actually, perhaps its the weekly episode watching which has fucked the latter part of this season for me. Previously Ive always had the DVDs to gorge off. If there was a filler ep then you could make up for it by immediately watching the next one.

I dont think I'll be able to return to watching a drama week by week again.


----------



## Melinda (Mar 10, 2009)

Crispy said:


> Yep. remember 'Realistic Science Fiction' - The spaceships had working RCS and the world was coherent and realistic and believeable. Now it's just a mishmash of melodrama and overbearing music.



Oh God, I was so excited to see the close ups of the gun battery and the nuke trails!


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm still not sure about these last eps. While the soapy stuff is kind of annoying, the comments above make me think that the story is mirroring the state of the fleet - back in S1 they had purpose, direction, discipline - there was little time for humanity. Now Galactica is falling apart, half it's crew dead from the mutiny, the Cylons and humans making common cause...I dunno, as a meta-representation of the events in the fleet, the way the story has become messy and human is entirely in keeping.

But that's me being generous and wanky. I really want to see Galatica roar again.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Mar 10, 2009)

Galactia's days are numbered, the old girl will not survive the oncoming battle.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 10, 2009)

I think it's the retroactive continuity tricks they're having to pull that grate the most. They've set up all these symbolic and mysterious things: the hybrids predictions, kara's reincarnation, the opera house, the 'head people', the original lords of kobol, and so on and on. And they did that without really knowing what it all meant as a coherent story. And now they're forced to tie it up and make sense and it's just messy.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 10, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> I'm still not sure about these last eps. While the soapy stuff is kind of annoying, the comments above make me think that the story is mirroring the state of the fleet - back in S1 they had purpose, direction, discipline - there was little time for humanity. Now Galactica is falling apart, half it's crew dead from the mutiny, the Cylons and humans making common cause...I dunno, as a meta-representation of the events in the fleet, the way the story has become messy and human is entirely in keeping.



I've noticed this too, I'm just not sure it's been done deliberately 

Trouble is, all the aimlessness doesn't make for good telly. Where's the big quest to unite everyone? Go and get Hera back? I don't think anyone apart from Roslin and Athena give a fuck about Hera. Make lasting peace with the cylons and reclaim the colonies? With that crazy bastard Cavill running the show that doesn't seem likely either. As brilliant as it was to send them all to Earth to discover an irradiated wasteland, the show's been totally adrift plot-wise since then


----------



## Melinda (Mar 10, 2009)

You're right; I came into this thinking they MUST have a well mapped story arc- J Michael Straczynski style. The story absolutely demanded it. 

Now it appears the show is probably closer to Lost in the _planning vs lets make it up as we go along_ stakes. Disappointing.


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 10, 2009)

SpookyFrank said:


> I've noticed this too, I'm just not sure it's been done deliberately
> 
> Trouble is, all the aimlessness doesn't make for good telly. Where's the big quest to unite everyone? Go and get Hera back? I don't think anyone apart from Roslin and Athena give a fuck about Hera. Make lasting peace with the cylons and reclaim the colonies? With that crazy bastard Cavill running the show that doesn't seem likely either. As brilliant as it was to send them all to Earth to discover an irradiated wasteland, the show's been totally adrift plot-wise since then



Agreed - it's hard to tell if it's deliberate or not, but for me at least, it's conveying the _malaise_ the fleet finds itself in. I remember thinking this in the ep prior to the coup, after they found Earth - the feeling of despondency, the lack of people snapping to attention to Adama etc...


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Mar 10, 2009)

Tbh, my theory (hope) as to why the last 3 episodes have been a bit slow is because they're saving the budget for the last 3. Also, whilst they could have not spent quite so long on it, I guess they have brought the certain lose ends they have forgotten about back on the agenda, which was necessary. Hopefully there is a coherent explanation for it. 

IMO, I am pretty certain that Kara's dad is Daniel. Have no idea about that makes her the harbinger of death though, or about the meaning of the opera house or head 6.

Tbh, I've only been disapointed with the episodes since the coup resolution. I thought the start of this half of the series was strong enough.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 10, 2009)

part 1 of the 3 parter is this week ( well friday in the states ; )


double in 2 weeks......

x's everything


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Mar 10, 2009)

ruffneck - where did you find out that the last showing will be a double episode? Because I'm trying to organise a get together for the end, but it seems hard to find anywhere with the dates set out.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 10, 2009)

through tv.com

http://www.tv.com/battlestar-galact...pisodes;more&om_act=convert&om_clk=episodessh

may need login to see ep list , also may contain spoilers


----------



## Pie 1 (Mar 10, 2009)

Agent Sparrow said:


> I am pretty certain that Kara's dad is Daniel.



Like your thinking there.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 10, 2009)

Who is Daniel?


----------



## Crispy (Mar 10, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Who is Daniel?


http://en.battlestarwiki.org/wiki/Number_Seven

13th model of cylon. There were originally 8 'regular' models, but one got wiped out by Cavill.


----------



## Kuso (Mar 13, 2009)

So who's saving this week's episode and waching the whole three parts in one go?

I don't know what to do   I'll probably end up caving and watching this weeks asap


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 13, 2009)

It's going to be a 'staying up til 4am to get the torrent' job for me I reckon


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Mar 13, 2009)

chutch said:


> So who's saving this week's episode and waching the whole three parts in one go?
> 
> I don't know what to do   I'll probably end up caving and watching this weeks asap


Download tomorrow morning, watch around lunch time. Twitch like a crack addicted squireel being pinned down by a frozen christmas meal and await the conclusion.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 13, 2009)

Crispy said:


> http://en.battlestarwiki.org/wiki/Number_Seven
> 
> 13th model of cylon. There were originally 8 'regular' models, but one got wiped out by Cavill.



Ooh, I see. Yes I suspect that is her dad. 

Is this Daniel stuff just something that was thrown into this latest series? Looks like they have just thrown in a quick fix.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 13, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Ooh, I see. Yes I suspect that is her dad.
> 
> Is this Daniel stuff just something that was thrown into this latest series? Looks like they have just thrown in a quick fix.


They'd already stated that Boomer is a 'number eight' before they decided that there'd be a 'final five' so they had the problem of 'who's number seven?' which ended up being tied up when they were writing the 'ellen recites exposition for 20 minutes' episode


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 13, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Ooh, I see. Yes I suspect that is her dad.
> 
> Is this Daniel stuff just something that was thrown into this latest series? Looks like they have just thrown in a quick fix.



He's mentioned as the model of Cylon that was boxed, way back in S1 - he only got a name in the Ellen resurrection episode...


----------



## Crispy (Mar 13, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> He's mentioned as the model of Cylon that was boxed, way back in S1


Oh I don't remember that bit...


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 13, 2009)

Crispy said:


> Oh I don't remember that bit...



It might have been S2 in the ep on the Cylon ship, but they definitely refer to a model being boxed in one of the early seasons because it was 'defective'


----------



## Kuso (Mar 14, 2009)

Bob_the_lost said:


> Download tomorrow morning, watch around lunch time. Twitch like a crack addicted squireel being pinned down by a frozen christmas meal and await the conclusion.



*twitches in crack squirrel-esque manner*


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 14, 2009)

What's malware? 

I'm getting warnings on my mac.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 14, 2009)

almost certainly a website trying to scare you. ignore it


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 14, 2009)

It was the pirate bay. 

Is it still ok to use them or are they nazis now? Too late for this episode I am afraid. 


So next week is a two parter finale?


----------



## pboi (Mar 14, 2009)

great show

http://eztv.it/shows/141/battlestar-galactica/

great last ep


----------



## Crispy (Mar 14, 2009)

You may as well use pirate bay. The other big sites end up pointing back to it in most cases anyway. For the record, I think Isohunt has a better interface and search.


----------



## pboi (Mar 14, 2009)

except EZTV is used for its show breakdown and daily updates, not as a tracker.  I know it links to PB...thats the whole point.


----------



## Kuso (Mar 14, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> It was the pirate bay.
> 
> Is it still ok to use them or are they nazis now? Too late for this episode I am afraid.
> 
> ...



yup


----------



## Melinda (Mar 14, 2009)

I got the pirate bay malware warning too- Im on a mac


----------



## Crispy (Mar 14, 2009)

If you don't have any anti-virus software running, then any "VIRUS WARNING!" "YOUR COMPUTER IS UNPROTECTED!" "DANGER: MALWARE!" type messages you get while browsing the web will be crappy misleading adverts for (windows) security software of dubious quality.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 14, 2009)

I gave up about midway through series 2 because it was a bit gash.

Convince me to start again someone, I'm sitting here crying for sci fi tele


----------



## Melinda (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanks for the reassurance. 

*Derail* 
However Im slightly concerned because Im also have 'keychain' issues at the moment. 

Ive always relied on the mac's own defences. Do I need summat else on top now?


----------



## Crispy (Mar 14, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> I gave up about midway through series 2 because it was a bit gash.
> 
> Convince me to start again someone, I'm sitting here crying for sci fi tele


Finish watching series 2, then watch the first 4 episodes of series 3. Those 4 episodes are some of the best telly ever.
Beyond that, I wouldn't bother carrying on watching it unless you develop a fanboism.


----------



## Melinda (Mar 14, 2009)

@ DC

Oooh yes- what Crispy said. Season 2 has some excellent stuff in amongst the mediocrity- Eps 10, 11, 12 especially.   
Definitely concur on the first 4 eps of season 3. 

Will fuck all over any of your mangy vampire serials.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 14, 2009)

Melinda said:


> I got the pirate bay malware warning too- Im on a mac



I'm on a Mac too, first time I have ever seen it.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 14, 2009)

Wow I forgot how much of a slimy thundercunt baltar is


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 14, 2009)

What was the point of all that stuff on New Caprica exactly? The only interesting bit was Anders' little speech from his bathtub, and that was a tad overdone IMO.

We're still no closer to anything making sense are we? Get the impression that the writers are all still in a bunker somewhere hoovering up crystal meth and screaming _fucking hell how are we going to end this fucking thing?_


----------



## pboi (Mar 14, 2009)

probably a running theme in the ending episodes


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 16, 2009)

Hmm, not as interesting as the pre-New Caprica rescue episode. The last two best be fucking rocking it


----------



## Crispy (Mar 16, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> slimy thundercunt



nice


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 16, 2009)

I see Bill Adama has taken to spanking the booze during bad times.

and




Spoiler: justincase



Tigh is a cylon one-eye tigh is a cylon


----------



## david dissadent (Mar 16, 2009)

Did anyone else pick up the melody from Jeff Waynes War of the Worlds in the New Caprica sequencies?


----------



## david dissadent (Mar 16, 2009)

My thinking is that they have had 5 years or more to work on the back story, the key pieces have probibly been long mapped out. They have become irritating because they have had to produce about 8 episodes per series to much because Sci Fi channel has fuck all else to fill its schedule. If they were running out of space with the Kara Thrace thing they could have burried it. They have had some problems working with the back story though, the civilian life in the fleet, the smugglers and sons of aeries and all the cults have not really worked to well or at least have not been well incorperated into the main story lines. The back story is not Dune or Lord of the Rings in terms of detail but I think that key bits have been thought through. 

Mind you it might be a clunky deus ex machina to make late 80s Dr Who blush or a Blake 7 shoot out......


Black holes..... god, never let a writer near a black hole, theres always a bloody nother universe at the bottom of them.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 16, 2009)

Nope. From Ron Moore's own mouth, they have just been making the whole thing up on the hoof. Only these last 10 episodes have been written with a clear conclusion in mind. There is no 'story bible' as far as I know. That's why the continuity is crap (we're re-watching the earlier episodes and it's staggering how many red herrings there are)


----------



## Iguana (Mar 17, 2009)

Crispy said:


> Nope. From Ron Moore's own mouth, they have just been making the whole thing up on the hoof. Only these last 10 episodes have been written with a clear conclusion in mind. There is no 'story bible' as far as I know. That's why the continuity is crap (we're re-watching the earlier episodes and it's staggering how many red herrings there are)



Which is such a crock, as in the earlier seasons the episodes used to open by telling us the cylons have a plan.  Which was like the writers assuring us that they had a story mapped out.  So we all watch it analysing it for clever clues, while all along the writers hadn't the foggiest idea what they were doing.  Then they have to create the final 5 because they hadn't thought through Baltar being on a cylon ship properly.  

Even in the first part of season 4 they didn't have a clue about why the final 5 were separate as Tory is so happy to be with her "brothers and sisters" then Ellen comes along and it turns out they are their creations/children rather than her equals.  We have the stupid Daniel retcon to explain away Sharon's designation as 8.  And it still makes no sense as why would Cavil and Daniel have been close to the final 5 but none of the other 6 models they created having a bloody clue about them or Daniel.  We also have the ridiculous Callie, who was unhealthily devoted to the chief for 3 and a half seasons, having a retcon affair with Hotdog, who's now Nicky's dad, so that Hera gets her unique hybrid status back.  And that's only about half of the stupid crap about the plot that pops into my head if I think about the story for more than 3 minutes.


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 17, 2009)

> the cylons have a plan



They did - nuke all the humans and move onto the 12 colonies.



> We have the stupid Daniel retcon to explain away Sharon's designation as 8. And it still makes no sense as why would Cavil and Daniel have been close to the final 5 but none of the other 6 models they created having a bloody clue about them or Daniel.



All these things have been explained; Daniel is the Cylons dirty little secret.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 17, 2009)

I guess they are going to do a 'smash all the shit up' final ep then rather than any real revelations or insights (beyond 'there is something mysterious that binds us all').

I hope that ep wasn't to get us ready for the Craprica TV soap. Christ, that can only be as boring as fuck.


----------



## Iguana (Mar 17, 2009)

kyser_soze said:


> All these things have been explained; Daniel is the Cylons dirty little secret.



Nah, Moore has said at some point that the entire reason for Daniel is that Sharon was designated an 8 before they came up with the final 5 idea, so that meant number 7 was missing.  They just made him up to cover for their lack of forward planning.

And the whole, The Cylons have a plan thing, was throughtout series 2.  Long after they had nuked the 12 colonies, that was implied to have been the start of their plan, otherwise each episode would have started with.  The cylons had a plan, they carried it out, now we have no idea what shit they're up to.

I just took a shower and more and more stupid plotholes came into my head.  Once they started they won't stop.  The arc on this show was so bloody nonsensical.  The portrayals of humans trying to survive the destruction of their home was fantastic.  And it tells me Moore must have been very unsatisfied working in Rodenberry's "humans evolved to their best" universe.  But he is no good at plotting an arc, so never should have implied that he had one in mind.  If he'd stuck to the last of humanity struggling to survive against a superior enemy who may be toying with them he would have made a better show.


----------



## Fictionist (Mar 17, 2009)

An interesting new musical motif introduced for New Caprica, certainly points to Eliot Goldenthal's influence on Bear McCreary.


----------



## Melinda (Mar 18, 2009)

BSG panel discussion @ the UN last night moderated by Whoopi Goldberg. SCI FI channel recorded it for broadcast at a later date. 

Speakers: Ronald D. Moore, David Eick, Edwards James Olmos and Mary McDonnell

Topics: Human rights, refugees, IDPs, the blurring of the lines between goodies and baddies... 

http://www.un.org/apps/news/story.asp?NewsID=30217&Cr=television&Cr1=n?


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 18, 2009)

At the United Nations? That's weird.

Whats next, Star Trek at PMQ's?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 18, 2009)

Melinda said:


> BSG panel discussion @ the UN last night moderated by Whoopi Goldberg. SCI FI channel recorded it for broadcast at a later date.
> 
> Speakers: Ronald D. Moore, David Eick, Edwards James Olmos and Mary McDonnell
> 
> ...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 18, 2009)

I ought to finish BSG, just for closure's sake.


----------



## Melinda (Mar 18, 2009)

^^^ Yes you should, but best keep those expectations low  

Re the UN meeting- The show did tackle big issues around war and armed insurgency. 
In the show civilian oversight of military decisions is something which often irritated me, but outside the confines of the show?  It might be an idea! 

Someone propose the idea to Burma or Russia, I'll hold your coat from back here.


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Mar 18, 2009)

I watched the first series but it was all a bit weird watching this type of sci-fi - I mean I'm 33 not fucking 16 and I don't really get off on the cylons plans for the destruction of the human race and conquest of the known universe


----------



## Melinda (Mar 18, 2009)

Well said Divisive Cotton, Ive been trying to convince the losers on this thread for years.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 18, 2009)

Divisive Cotton said:


> I watched the first series but it was all a bit weird watching this type of sci-fi - I mean I'm 33 not fucking 16 and I don't really get off on the cylons plans for the destruction of the human race and conquest of the known universe



You are never two old for Space Dogfights, grizzled alcoholic second-in-commands and sexually charged caprica six scenes


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 21, 2009)

Here we go........

This better be good or there will be one grumpy ruffneck at 11.30


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 21, 2009)

lol at adama puking on himself in the gutter


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 21, 2009)

Downloading. Is this the last one ever then.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 21, 2009)

I believe there's going to be one more tv movie like razor


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 21, 2009)

hmmmm , well im not grumpy , wikkid battle but the end was a bit weird , but not bad.

However unless im being thick there is one hell of a big plot hole left open.

Overall i dont feel robbed for investing all this time in BSG 

AS this is the very last one


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 21, 2009)

Crispy said:


> I believe there's going to be one more tv movie like razor




There is going to be a movie called ' the plan ' which is all about the cylons set before the fall of Caprica.

Also there is a new series on the way called ' Caprica' about the ' Adamas' and another family who were involed with the creation of the original cyons. However it has been cited that its going to be more like a ' sci-fi soap opera' which doesnt bode well , but who knows....

http://www.buddytv.com/articles/caprica/battlestar-galactica-prequel-c-26231.aspx


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 21, 2009)

I liked that ending. Nicely ambiguous. 

They milked it a bit at the end, but the first half battle was cool as fuck


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Mar 21, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> I liked that ending. Nicely ambiguous.



My sentiments exactly.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 21, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> I liked that ending. Nicely ambiguous.
> 
> They milked it a bit at the end, but the first half battle was cool as fuck




agreed but the starbuck business was a bit of a letdown it made no sense about what the hybrids were on about , unless im missing something...


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 21, 2009)

WTF? 11 hours remaining???


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 21, 2009)

AS watch it streamed from here 

http://watchbattlestargalactica.com/

good enough quality , its what i did this am


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 21, 2009)

ruffneck23 said:


> AS watch it streamed from here
> 
> http://watchbattlestargalactica.com/
> 
> good enough quality , its what i did this am



Yuck looks a bit too ropey for me, I think I will just wait it out. 
16 hours remaining.

Doing better than my X-Bombers. Four days in some EPs still have six days to go (and none are finished)


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 21, 2009)

which stream did you look at ? the supernova one is well watchable


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 21, 2009)

ruffneck23 said:


> which stream did you look at ? the supernova one is well watchable



I looked at all of them. The supernova is the wrong aspect ratio and looks pretty ropey on my computer. 
Seeing as its the last eps and there is a big battle I think I can wait it out.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 22, 2009)

Spoiler



That mitochondrial Eve bit was tenuous at best, but they had to come up with something to explain away all that Hera nonsense I suppose. 

Overall I thought it was a good ending, and one I didn't see coming which was a nice surprise. Baltar and Caprica Six meeting each other's 'angels' was a very funny moment I thought, really well done. 

Not sure about the whole Starbuck vanishing thing though


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 22, 2009)

That's why it worked SF

ambiguity.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 22, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> That's why it worked SF
> 
> ambiguity.



Point taken. I suppose any attempt to tie _everything_ up in one 90 minute episode would have been a total train wreck, and BSG's always been about ambiguities of various kinds anyway.

"It doesn't like to be called that"


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 22, 2009)

I immediately thought 'It's a Mind from a GCU running a simulation in Infinite Fun Space'

Then I reported to the booth for the destruction of geeks


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 22, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> I immediately thought 'It's a Mind from a GCU running a simulation in Infinite Fun Space'



I didn't think of that but I somehow feel as if I should have done 

I did consider the possibility that Doctor Manhattan was running things though, he did say he wanted to create some life...


----------



## spacemonkey (Mar 22, 2009)

I really enjoyed the last episode. For once I actually predicted the ending correctly!


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Mar 22, 2009)

Just watched the last two episodes (last one being the double) with a few other people. There was laughter in our critique. I think I was happier about the ending than some, but definitely there were areas that could have been better. 



Spoiler



The Kara angel stuff in particular was just a bit of a copout really and doesn't actually explain anything about being taught the song by her dad as a kid, or anything about the harbinger of death stuff, unless there's some Christian mythology reference I'm not getting...


----------



## Crispy (Mar 22, 2009)

meh. at least it's over and adama doesn't have to cry any more. and they're fresh outta whiskey.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Mar 22, 2009)

Spoiler



Funnily enough, I had predicted the whole thing about arriving on Earth at the dawn of humanity a while ago, and just forgotten all about it after they came across post apocolyptical earth. Though thinking about it, dawn of humanity and post apocolypse were the only two feasible options that wouldn't have sucked.

Edit: another thing - so the constellations don't fit the new Earth at all?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 22, 2009)

ruffneck23 said:


> There is going to be a movie called ' the plan ' which is all about the cylons set before the fall of Caprica.
> 
> Also there is a new series on the way called ' Caprica' about the ' Adamas' and another family who were involed with the creation of the original cyons. However it has been cited that its going to be more like a ' sci-fi soap opera' which doesnt bode well , but who knows....
> 
> http://www.buddytv.com/articles/caprica/battlestar-galactica-prequel-c-26231.aspx



Babylon 5 was billed as a sci fi soap opera...make of that what you will.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Mar 22, 2009)

I found that really satisfying to be honest, the series had so many loose ends that i don't think they could've done much more in trying to tie them all up coherently.
I agree with Agent Sparrow and Spookyfrank's spoiler code criticisms of the main plot holes/tenuous links, but really... it's all good. A fine last episode for an excellent series.
BG started to get bogged down in its own mythology towards the end, but frak it, it was always good and sometimes sublime.


----------



## kyser_soze (Mar 23, 2009)

Good ending, top battle, I nearly cried* when Galactica made that last jump and started flexing and warping and stuff...loved the ending ending as well...could've done without the Lee/Starbuck flashbacks tho...

* in a manly way, like 'Uncle' Bill...


----------



## Artaxerxes (Mar 23, 2009)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The Kara angel stuff in particular was just a bit of a copout really and doesn't actually explain anything about being taught the song by her dad as a kid, or anything about the harbinger of death stuff, unless there's some Christian mythology reference I'm not getting...



From what I've heard...



Spoiler



Harbinger of Death - She showed them the death of Earth
Lead them to there end - Straight forward, by entering the numbers of the watchtowe song she sent them to just the right spot for them to end it all and start afresh, breaking the cycle


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 23, 2009)

Crispy said:


> meh. at least it's over and adama doesn't have to cry any more. and they're fresh outta whiskey.



did you laugh when he found out



Spoiler: summat



tigh is a cylon


?


I couldn't help it


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Mar 23, 2009)

Artaxerxes said:


> From what I've heard...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That still has the feel of a cop out to me (or rather the "twisting the question" technique so commonly used in exams ) but I guess that's just my opinion.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Mar 23, 2009)

Agent Sparrow said:


> That still has the feel of a cop out to me (or rather the "twisting the question" technique so commonly used in exams ) but I guess that's just my opinion.



True enough

Not entirely happy with the last hour of the last episode, its ok but it all felt a bit... "eh" in places, about the only character I could feel for is Galen and his actions


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Mar 23, 2009)

TBH i would have been happier if they'd all died horribly. The Galactica destroyed by the cylons, possibly with the big finale still kicking in for the cylon colony. The fleet being chased down and destroyed by the remaining cylon fleet and death and destruction washing over everyone.

Just me?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 23, 2009)

Oh no. Well at least it wasn't as bad as the old one where they flew around on sky bikes with super hero scouts.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Mar 23, 2009)

Bob_the_lost said:


> TBH i would have been happier if they'd all died horribly. The Galactica destroyed by the cylons, possibly with the big finale still kicking in for the cylon colony. The fleet being chased down and destroyed by the remaining cylon fleet and death and destruction washing over everyone.
> 
> Just me?



It would have upset me, but I do think it would have been a better ending. Or a combination of the two...



Spoiler



with Hera and immediate family (and perhaps a handful of others) making it to Earth, and keeping the mother of humanity thing



Been thinking about it all day; I'm actually getting happier with the general ending but more unhappy about the Starbuck bit.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 23, 2009)

Yes I would have liked it all going down in a blaze of glory where Adama and others die after their cause is lost and all they have to fight for is pointless destruction of the cylons. 

Maybe one person makes it to new earth with Hera and then dies. Hera becomes the missing link.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Mar 23, 2009)

Thing is, I was actually expecting a rather brutal unhappy ending. And was quite surprised when it wasn't the case. 

It was a bit like I went to see Swan Lake and told all my friends how sad the ending was, and then they changed it for the fucking Disney style version. 

Hera would have had to had adults with her though for the sake of surival into adulthood, unless she had been adopted by the locals.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 23, 2009)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Hera would have had to had adults with her though for the sake of surival into adulthood, unless she had been adopted by the locals.



Adults would have been boring, it would also explain a feral lack of understanding of technology but higher intelligence bringing new life to the natives.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Mar 23, 2009)

But it'd have been very contrived too, no matter how "nice" an ending it would have had to have been very tenuous, the child put in an escape pod (which we've never seen before) or the adult bleeding to death just after landing...


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 23, 2009)

I suppose. 

I just found myself getting a bit bored and then annoyed at the end. The only good bit was the extra mystery. Where did Starbuck go? Da da da. We will never find out, and as I suspected everything seems to have been left up to some mysterious something. I bet the Christians are happy.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Mar 23, 2009)

Yeah, that was probably the thing that grated the most. The _deus ex nusquam_ used to dodge the interesting story arcs while the banalities got so much attention. Would my enjoyment of the series been depreciated by not knowing the President's sisters and father were killed by a drink driver? No, that time could have been better spent explaining some of the interesting stuff or blowing up more spaceships and in this i have to say i am still part of the group that finds it cool to see things explode, sue me.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 23, 2009)

Indeed, and I have always glazed over everytime they do a Lee Adama and Starbuck bit. Yawn. Boomer getting shot was cool and that Cylon from quantum leap blowing his own head off was interesting. More of that shock blakes 7 stuff please.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Mar 23, 2009)

Yes! More shooting boomer, more "You killed my wife!?", more fuckups from the past dooming humanity and cylons to an endless repeating cycle of death suffering and hatred!

Less soaps, save those scripts for Caprica.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 23, 2009)

Yes I quite liked the all too smooth ending turning into a fuck up. It could have fucked up a whole lot more, there should have been more protests from killer woman about agreeing to to the download and we should have seen her and the chiefs forgotten relationship (and more of life on the old earth) if anything. Could have been great but instead we get to see throaty watching gazelles and Starbuck about to cheat on her boyfriend (which bought nothing to the table).


----------



## Poi E (Mar 23, 2009)

Crispy said:


> meh. at least it's over and adama doesn't have to cry any more. and they're fresh outta whiskey.



The booze and fag companies must have been very grateful for B.G.


----------



## cybertect (Mar 23, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Ithat Cylon from quantum leap blowing his own head off was interesting.



Apparently, that was Dean Stockwell's idea.

Favourite comments from the slashdot thread.



> Not to mention the British guy from the future that shows up sporting a dressing gown and holding a towel complaining how some "ultimate program" is now all cocked up by them being there.





> I couldn't help but see the parallels to the "B" Ark. Heck, there was even a bathtub on the bridge!


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Mar 23, 2009)

> Eddie kept pitching me that they come to Earth in contemporary times, and everyone's cheering and happy, and cut to the White House and the President goes, "Nuke 'em!" And they destroy Galactica -- cut to credits. And people say I'm dark!


Eddie was right


----------



## Sunray (Mar 24, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Yes I quite liked the all too smooth ending turning into a fuck up. It could have fucked up a whole lot more, there should have been more protests from killer woman about agreeing to to the download and we should have seen her and the chiefs forgotten relationship (and more of life on the old earth) if anything. Could have been great but instead we get to see throaty watching gazelles and Starbuck about to cheat on her boyfriend (which bought nothing to the table).



Just watched it. Last three episodes were utter fail.  

I am really annoyed at Starbuck.  Am I supposed to become more religious because of that.  Wasn't she the second coming?  She dies, goes to heaven and returns later to save everyone.  Seriously fuck the fuck off.  

I can understand writing a script on the hoof under pressure is difficult but when the shit hits the fan, lifting the script from the Bible?  Expect nobody to notice?

I'm worried that after fuck knows how many shows, one sunday in the near future, I'll come to in church!


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 24, 2009)

> I couldn't help but see the parallels to the "B" Ark. Heck, there was even a bathtub on the bridge!



I'm genuinely gutted I didn't spot that. I have been out-geeked 

There should have been a scene with Baltar trying to teach the cavemen to play scrabble


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 24, 2009)

> Moore: The final (edit) came out a little less clear on that level than I sort of intended... The idea was that when Racetrack hits the nukes, they smack into the Colony and it takes it out of the stream swirling around the singularity, and it fell in (to the singularity) and was torn apart. But as we were cutting the show for time, and taking out frames, one of the things that became less apparent was that the Colony was doomed. The intention was that everyone aboard the Colony perished.



D'oh! Surely there was room for a ten-second shot showing the destruction of the cylon colony properly ffs. It's not as though there wasn't loads of grass and gazelles and soppy nonsense at the end that couldn't have been trimmed a little.


----------



## Sunray (Mar 24, 2009)

I've been ignoring it but now its just annoying me.











Its Jesus Christ in space, the TV show.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 24, 2009)

So the Cylons 'plan' was simply to destroy all humans and maybe learn how to reproduce. Great plan.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Mar 24, 2009)

SpookyFrank said:


> I'm genuinely gutted I didn't spot that. I have been out-geeked



I couldn't look at Sam _without_ thinking of the Golgafrinchan captain for that last episode.  

Tbh, I wouldn't have actually minded the spiritual aspect (even though I'm atheist) if they had actually a) gone more into existing dogma and myth so we could think "ah, that's where that comes from", and b) actually used it to explain the plot holes.


----------



## Fictionist (Mar 24, 2009)

A nice ending to a great series.

Well done to all involved.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 25, 2009)

Agent Sparrow said:


> b) actually used it to explain the plot holes.



That's pretty much what they did I thought, just rubber stamped everything with 'God's plan all along'. They did it with tonge firmly in cheek though so I'll let them off.


----------



## ooo (Mar 25, 2009)

Fictionist said:


> A nice ending to a great series.
> 
> Well done to all involved.



I enjoyed it and found it quite a sad ending.  Starbuck magically disappears.  Laura dies left Admiral with a broken heart.  Katlin isolates himself.  Humanity repeats itself. 

Among all, the Gaius character I find the most annoying yet interesting.  He and Caprica 6 - gosh!!!!


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Mar 25, 2009)

SpookyFrank said:


> That's pretty much what they did I thought, just rubber stamped everything with 'God's plan all along'. They did it with tonge firmly in cheek though so I'll let them off.



See, this is where I disagree. What was all the stuff about the harbinger of death about if Kara actually look them successfully to Earth? (unles you go with the slashdot explanation which is that every settler apart from Hera died within a year due to not being able to hunt and having no medicine for all the nasty diseases ). What was all the stuff about Hera being Baltar and 6's child? The big plot holes might have been filled up but there seems to be a lot of detail which has just been forgotten.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 25, 2009)

Agent Sparrow said:


> What was all the stuff about Hera being Baltar and 6's child?



I always thought that was just symbolic claptrap based on her being a child of both of their species. Head 6 and Head Baltar just fed their real life counterparts some bullshit to get them to play along, convince Baltar to stay with Galactica for the attack on the colony etc.


----------



## Iguana (Mar 25, 2009)

Agent Sparrow said:


> See, this is where I disagree. What was all the stuff about the harbinger of death about if Kara actually look them successfully to Earth?



I figure that was meant to mean that by organising the cylon/human truce and bringing them to earth she was responsible for the end of both races.  As they eventually all bred together and present day humans are actually an amalgam of both, but pure humans and cylons are no more.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Mar 25, 2009)

Agent Sparrow said:


> See, this is where I disagree. What was all the stuff about the harbinger of death about if Kara actually look them successfully to Earth? (unles you go with the slashdot explanation which is that every settler apart from Hera died within a year due to not being able to hunt and having no medicine for all the nasty diseases ). What was all the stuff about Hera being Baltar and 6's child? The big plot holes might have been filled up but there seems to be a lot of detail which has just been forgotten.


She was the harbinger of death for the cylons and she did lead them to both earths.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Mar 25, 2009)

Iguana said:


> I figure that was meant to mean that by organising the cylon/human truce and bringing them to earth she was responsible for the end of both races.  As they eventually all bred together and present day humans are actually an amalgam of both, but pure humans and cylons are no more.


Tbh, this does broadly tick the box, but IMPO it's still a cop out (and quite possibly a result of the writers writing a cheque they couldn't cash).



Bob_the_lost said:


> She was the harbinger of death for the cylons and she did lead them to both earths.



But she was specifically the harbinger of death for humanity...




			
				hybrid dude said:
			
		

> Kara Thrace will lead the human race to its end. She is the herald of the Apocalypse, the harbinger of death. They must not follow her.



...OK, a backtrack could be made by saying the hybrid was lying, but 2 other hybrids (including Sam) do use the harbinger of death phrase. Tbh it's probably not important, but it just smacks a bit to me of them not knowing how to satisfy certain ideas they had raised, and thus deciding to just ignore them.


----------



## Crispy (Mar 25, 2009)

I wanted to know who/what the Lords of Kobol originally were 
When Athena's leading them through the forest "we know far more about your religion than you do" - Frakking tell us then!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 25, 2009)

this is why i love urban , you lot debate the questions i didnt dare to ask cos i thought id look stoopid


----------



## Iguana (Mar 25, 2009)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Tbh, this does broadly tick the box, but IMPO it's still a cop out (and quite possibly a result of the writers writing a cheque they couldn't cash).



Oh, I don't think it's good, but I'd figured roughly how the show would end from the start of the _harbringer of death_ crap.  It would have been nice if they'd had something smarter in mind, or had just not ventured so far into the mysticism in the first place.  I don't mind a bit of fantasy in my sci-fi, but it has to be clever and enhance the plot instead of completely ruining a very fine show.

Also writers who only have the vaguest of plot outlines shouldn't start each episode by telling us the protagonist has a plan, as they have no frakking idea what that plan is.  I can't believe how show that was such high quality in the first 2 and a bit seasons became such bilge.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 26, 2009)

I won't be able to re-watch all those fine early episodes now because I know all the cool stuff was just bullshit.


----------



## elevendayempire (Mar 26, 2009)

Heh.

http://www.thedailymash.co.uk/news/...atest-drama-set-on-a-battlestar-200903261665/

Not entirely accurate, but funny.


----------



## Sunray (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm still annoyed.  

Such a bullshit ending. Badly acted as well.  You'd think that fear of the dole queue would make them act better.


----------



## toggle (Mar 26, 2009)

Crispy said:


> I wanted to know who/what the Lords of Kobol originally were
> When Athena's leading them through the forest "we know far more about your religion than you do" - Frakking tell us then!



my thought was always that they were humans who were deified by their followers/descendants of their followers. 

you're right though, it would have been nice to have this spelled out, although i suspect not spelling it out and getting everyone talking about it and guessing is the idea.


----------



## Iguana (Mar 26, 2009)

toggle said:


> although i suspect not spelling it out and getting everyone talking about it and guessing is the idea.



No, I think the idea was just to say some cool sounding stuff to make the viewers intrigued, but have absolutely no idea where to take it and then completely forget about it and hope the viewers do too.




			
				ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> I won't be able to re-watch all those fine early episodes now because I know all the cool stuff was just bullshit.



I know.  It's taken the shine off my very favourite _frakkin toasters_ t-shirt too.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Mar 26, 2009)

Actually, we're rewatching the earlier series for the second time (third time in total) and they're fine, apart from it being easier to spot inconsistencies and jumps in suspension of disbelief that we didn't notice at all on previous viewings. 

On the escape from New Caprica atm which frankly is the highlight of the whole thing, if not TV ever.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 26, 2009)

yeah i agree the first 4 episodes of season 3 are my favourite bits of tv ever


----------



## andy2002 (Mar 26, 2009)

ruffneck23 said:


> yeah i agree the first 4 episodes of season 3 are my favourite bits of tv ever





Spoiler



They're almost too good because Ron Moore and David Eick never came close to matching them. I thought the finale was OK – I expected a huge blood-letting with lots of characters dying and was pleasantly surprised when we didn't get that. On the other hand, it's been obvious for quite some time that the writers had painted themselves into several corners plot-wise and that is certainly borne out by some of the final ep's ambiguity (Thrace's disappearance, Baltar/Six as "angels") which I found dissatisfying and lazy.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Mar 26, 2009)

Btw, has everyone seen the silly pages on the BSG wiki?

http://en.battlestarwiki.org/wiki/Category:Silly_Pages

"Beard of organised labour"


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 28, 2009)

Apollo is on Soccer AM just now.  He's english.


----------



## Iguana (Mar 28, 2009)

DexterTCN said:


> Apollo is on Soccer AM just now.  He's english.



Yeah, he's from Hammersmith and used to be in Peak Practice.  His dad is American which is probably why he can pull off a convincing accent.  And Dr Cottle's nurse is his real life wife.

(I used to have a crush on Apollo until he turned into a big whiney baby.)


----------



## pboi (Mar 28, 2009)

remember when him and starbuck duked it out in the ring?  fuck that was epic


----------



## Crispy (Mar 28, 2009)

That boxing episode was awful


----------



## Iguana (Mar 28, 2009)

Crispy said:


> That boxing episode was awful



Yeah, my husband fell asleep during that episode.  How I envied him.


----------



## Fictionist (Mar 29, 2009)

I watched the final espisode again last night and was as impressed as I had been first time around. Given the mythology that generated around (and originated from within) the series it managed to conclude very well.

Which means I'll have to watch the whole thing on dvd again.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 29, 2009)

Random BSG fact that entertained me: you see how papers, screens etc all had the corners cut off?

this is apparently in homage to the corner cutting that went on with the original series shoe-string budget


----------



## obanite (Mar 29, 2009)

I liked it overall.

The religious side of it was fine with me, as they consistently dealt with it throughout the series - it wasn't some deus ex machina thrown in to escape, it was a recurring theme of the series.

One of the best things about the series was that although it was sci fi first, it covered lots of other subjects as well, in a very mature and interesting way - government & politics, society, mysticism & mythology, patriotism, etc. etc. Best TV series I've ever seen.

Some bits of the ending were a bit crap but overall it satisfied me; I was actually starting to get BSG fatigue - it had a plot arc so it needed to finish.


----------



## Brainaddict (Mar 30, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I won't be able to re-watch all those fine early episodes now because I know all the cool stuff was just bullshit.



Yeah, it casts a bit of a shadow over the rest of the series. For a long time it seemed like a complex, well-plotted, multiple-storyline series with lots of interesting things going on, and now we know it's just a series of random events that the writers thought was cool and then didn't know how to tie up at the end. 

I find it astonishing that with an entire series to wrap up the story they couldn't do better than this.


----------



## alef (Apr 4, 2009)

Obama Depressed, Distant Since 'Battlestar Galactica' Series Finale


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 5, 2009)

alef said:


> Obama Depressed, Distant Since 'Battlestar Galactica' Series Finale



How did I guess that was an Onion article before clicking the link?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 5, 2009)

Heh thought exactly the same!


----------



## Sunray (Apr 5, 2009)

SpookyFrank said:


> How did I guess that was an Onion article before clicking the link?



Think about that line before the internet!  How far we've come.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 5, 2009)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Heh thought exactly the same!



It's the comma used instead of 'and' that does it. To my eternal delight I have discovered that US news media actually do write stuff like that.


----------



## pboi (Jun 26, 2009)

new BSG special

sex me up


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 26, 2009)

pboi said:


> new BSG special
> 
> sex me up




Writers - "shit I've just realized that now we have finished the show we didn't have that plan we had been talking about all along" 

"Whoa, forgot about that. Let's just write some shit around what we already have and hope it sticks"


----------

